# Discus



## Diskus21 (Oct 31, 2016)

Just want to share some pictures of my Discus.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

wow beautiful


----------



## Diskus21 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you!!!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking discus. Any luck with the pairs?


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Really like pic 3!! I am really into the mono-chromatic thing right now!!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful. Really love the blues and the first dark red ones


----------



## Diskus21 (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes, i had 100 wigglers but then they start dying
3weeks after free swim?


----------



## Diskus21 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hope ill get it right next time.


----------

